# Lead bar. T



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr Biz
I know it took awhile but here it is made from scrap but man does it work.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What is this?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It's a lead bar for beating on stubborn cast iron hub and spigot fittings. The lead is soft but packs a wallop.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

so its kind of like using a lead hammer to pound out bolts? they dont wreck the threads.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> It's a lead bar for beating on stubborn cast iron hub and spigot fittings. The lead is soft but packs a wallop.


No seriously.....what is it?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol I am serous it's a lead bar for pushing stubborn fittings together. All made from stuff I had sitting around. 3/4 all thread works good. You simply stand it up slide a price of 2 in foam core to the desired Leigh and pour. The foam core holds just long enough for the lead to set. Then just cut the plastic off like butter. I painted it red just for fun and so I could find it easier.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so glad I've never had to run cast! I honestly think it's what separates men from boys and aging men.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a lot still going in. A couple of years ago I ran a little addition on a hospital that we put two tractor trailer loads of hub and spigot in. Man was I sick of that before we got done.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I know there's a hundred names for the same thing when it comes to plumbing parts, but what is "spigot" when talking leading? The only leading I've done is stool flanges, and I packed in okum before leading and tamping... The same?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That's too pretty to use!


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Would the threads not tear up hands/gloves. We used to make them with old coffee cans and a piece of 1" galv.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

CT18 said:


> Would the threads not tear up hands/gloves. We used to make them with old coffee cans and a piece of 1" galv.


no you wrap it with one layer of rubberized tape. Gives just the right amount of grip.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I know there's a hundred names for the same thing when it comes to plumbing parts, but what is "spigot" when talking leading? The only leading I've done is stool flanges, and I packed in okum before leading and tamping... The same?


hub and spigot is the name for the type of cast iron fittings. One side is the hub and the other side is the spigot. I get a kick out of young guys at the supply house when I order trap adapters I will order hub or spigot they will let you know real fast it male or female. I just simply ask them what's on the box. Nine times out of ten it's still hub or spigot.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

CT18 said:


> Would the threads not tear up hands/gloves. We used to make them with old coffee cans and a piece of 1" galv.


 


Same here. 1" steel with a tee on the bottom to give it something to grip.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> hub and spigot is the name for the type of cast iron fittings. One side is the hub and the other side is the spigot. I get a kick out of young guys at the supply house when I order trap adapters I will order hub or spigot they will let you know real fast it male or female. I just simply ask them what's on the box. Nine times out of ten it's still hub or spigot.


 
goesinta, or goesonta, :laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Set a 16" piece of 3/4" gal in a one pound coffee can, fill the can with lead, cool and remove can. Place the gasket in the hub, brush some Crisco on it, align the spigot piece and bang away.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> hub and spigot is the name for the type of cast iron fittings. One side is the hub and the other side is the spigot. I get a kick out of young guys at the supply house when I order trap adapters I will order hub or spigot they will let you know real fast it male or female. I just simply ask them what's on the box. Nine times out of ten it's still hub or spigot.


Thanks! Ya learn something new everyday. Male and female are how I'd refer to them. My Grandfather was a plumber long before I was born. He's pushing 90 now and suffering from alzheimer's, but once in awhile he'll tell me about how they did things back in the day. He finds it funny when I ask the "What the heck are you talking about?!" question. :laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

My favorite story was my uncle telling me how cast iron was cut before snap cutters. They used a hammer and chisel. Between that and caulking lead joints, they must have had huge forearms.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> My favorite story was my uncle telling me how cast iron was cut before snap cutters. They used a hammer and chisel. Between that and caulking lead joints, they must have had huge forearms.


 Had to cut cast iron with a hammer and chisel for one of my tests. Score the cast with a hack saw. Holds the chisel in place nicely.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jmc12185 said:


> Had to cut cast iron with a hammer and chisel for one of my tests. Score the cast with a hack saw. Holds the chisel in place nicely.


Tricky business! Definitely a true skill. I've used a diamond blade to score in tight spots for a repair then hammer/chisel/channel locks before.... many times I found myself shouting out some very colorful words and phrases when it doesn't snap right.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!

I'm gonna search the shop for some hammer-makin' stuff.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Thanks for the pics! I'm gonna search the shop for some hammer-makin' stuff.


it's quite soothing to the soul to just melt lead. Lol enjoy


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

We used to make them out of 3/4" black pipe with a cap on each end,4" piece of C.I. 12" long and cut in 1/2 along the length with a grinder.Use 2 big hose clamps to hold the C.I. together and stand it up in a box of sand,stick the black pipe in and pour away and it's reusable.That was back when just about everything around here below grade was C.I..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> it's quite soothing to the soul to just melt lead. Lol enjoy


In my preteen days, when I'd go out to job sites with my father, I remember occasionally stirring the lead pot with an iron trying to remove all the impurities so the molten medal would shine.


----------

